# Kelly's new look.



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 12, 2004)

Kelly gave his site a makeover.  I like it!


www.kellyworden.com


----------



## Brian King (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice site, Living here in the North West I get to hear his 'on the edge' radio show live, but I also listen to it streamed thru the web from his site. He has interviewed Taky Kimora and last weekend he had Mr. Keating on the air. There have been many other interviews. They are archived and are there for the listening. http://www.kellyworden.com/home/pastshows.html
Stuff there for all MA's. Good stuff.

See you on the mat soon
Friends
Brian


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 12, 2004)

nicely updated.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Rocky (Jan 14, 2004)

Nice site, had a little chat with Kelly the other night turns out that we have a little more in common than we thought. He was maybe a little misinformed about me, as I might have been about him. Idon't wanna pick up curtains or anything, but we are fairly square now, he called me Icalled him back and we decided to keep our line of communications open between us, and who knows maybe even do something later on.


Again Nice site.

Rocky


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rocky _
> *Nice site, had a little chat with Kelly the other night turns out that we have a little more in common than we thought. He was maybe a little misinformed about me, as I might have been about him. Idon't wanna pick up curtains or anything, but we are fairly square now, he called me Icalled him back and we decided to keep our line of communications open between us, and who knows maybe even do something later on.
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds good, man, glad to hear it!


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 21, 2004)

I have a question thats just killin me, but I really don't want to stir up S**t, so please don't take this the wrong way.

Look here: http://www.kellyworden.com/home/wmac_instructors.html

I noticed that Dan McConnell was listed as an NSI associate instructor. I know that Dan has mentioned online going to some NSI events, so it would make sense if he got some certification through them. 

But, what I wonder is how does the IMAF, Inc. Org. feel about that; in other words is it O.K. to be a part of or certified through other Orgs. under the IMAF rules?

Second is more of a technical nature: what do you have to do to get certified as an NSI associate instructor?

What say you Dan, or Brian Johns, or other IMAF Inc. members?

(please... I am just curious, so do not take my inquiries the wrong way)

Thanks,

PAUL
:asian:


----------



## Pappy Geo (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *
> what do you have to do to get certified as an NSI associate instructor?
> 
> ...



Paul I would say a good place to start would be to come to a seminar or camp, show your skill levels, share your knowlege and touch hands with Datu Worden and the other NSI instrucors. It will be apparent if a certification is warranted. NSI is not a closed system it open to everyone that is worthy of certification no matter what your foundation art is or linage. The NSI Renegade JKD certification covers a multitude of cross trained linages. (Simplfied explanation)

Here the home boys go through a 2-3 hour presentation on your teaching skills, different from belt ranking, belive me only if you are ready are you invited to test.

Dan came to Water and Steel with credentials and touched hands with several of us including myself and of course the Datu. He was invited to teach a 2 hour session during the camp and proved himself worthy.

Dan is a really good guy, a very good diplomat to the art and was welcomed to associate with our group. Cross training between different versions of the same art is a healthy way to inhance your knowledge and it doesn't have anything to do with loyalties other than to the art.

Paul, if you have any other questions of this nature I will try to get you the answer and I hope I answered this one to your satisfaction.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks for your response!



> Dan came to Water and Steel with credentials and touched hands with several of us including myself and of course the Datu. He was invited to teach a 2 hour session during the camp and proved himself worthy.



That is great. I am glad that Dan M was able to do this, and was able to cross train with you guys.

I agree that cross training among is important for the art. I think it is great to get different perspectives on how Modern Arnis is done. I can promise you that sometime within the next few years that I will be seeing Datu Worden as well as some of the other West Coast Modern Arnis people myself. With a wedding this year to save $$ for, and a career to get under foot, it may not be prudent for me to do it in 2004, but I am going to do what I can. I think that Dan is blessed to have had the opportunity to have gone to visit some of our west coast Modern Arnis Brothers, and I hope to be blessed with the same in the future.

I am left with one question, regarding the IMAF aspect. I am afraid now, though, that I have put both feet in my mouth and let a cat out of the bag, so to speak. I probably should have called Dan M. or emailed him privately to have asked this. Since I have already started here, though, I will finish my question here, but if Dan or someone from the IMAF Inc. doesn't want to respond at all, or would rather respond to me privately I'll understand.

I am curious still as to what the IMAF, Inc. stance is on participation or instructor listing with another organization. I know of 2 people (names I won't mention) who were asked to make a decision as to who they were with because they were listed on both the IMAF delaney and IMAF Inc. site as instructors, and were a part of both orgs. Now, I will say that this was a lot closer to when Professor passed away, so things may be different now. However, I know with myself if, lets say, I were to be asked if I wanted to be listed as an NSI associate instructor, I would have to check with Datu Hartman and the rest of the Board of directors of the WMAA, to make sure that there wasn't a conflict of interest. We are an open organization too, but my position with the WMAA would at least require me to double check. Since this hasn't happend yet, I don't know what the board or Datu Hartman would say to me being an associate instructor for another Modern Arnis Organization because it hasn't come up. So let it be known that I am not making an official statement for the WMAA in this post for I don't know what the "official stance" would be on that, nor will I worry about it until it comes up. Yet, I am curious as to what the IMAF, Inc. stance might be on the issue. 

Let me reinerate once more that I am not trying to start a flame war. If I get no answer on this one, I'll be happy to remain curious. Or, if my answer is private, I'll happy with that also.

I apoligize in advance if I have already caused trouble.

  :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 21, 2004)

Kellys new site layouts cool. 

Clean layout, flows very well. 

Good amount of content on there, video clips and events. 

I liked the links to his radio show archives....lotta good stuff in there, IMHO.

One of these years I gotta get out that way for a seminar...plus I heard the fishings excellent. 

:cheers:


----------



## Pappy Geo (Jan 21, 2004)

Bob,

I am the one that provides the Pacific Northwest Chinook salmon for Water and Steel Camp by sports fishing here in our own Puget Sound. 

Last year I invited Dan McConnel fishing when he came out for the camp, unfortunately for him his schedual did not allow him the time. I also took the Presas brothers and some of the guys for a tour and a mini fishing trip last summer before the two day MARRPIO SUMMER CAMP. Roland Dantes has enjoyed a few days of fishing with me and Datu Worden in the past also.

Water and Steel is on the shore of Puget Sound, Datu brings his boat for rides, some guys swim. At times classes are held on the dock over the water... great ambiviance!

The same invitation is open to you if you make it out this way for an event a come and few days early.

Nothing fancy just good ol salmon sports fishing and a tour of our waters.   

Captain Geo,

Skipper of the salmon catching Fisher Hawk.


----------



## Mao (Jan 21, 2004)

Paul,
  The short answer is that one can be a part of another org., but cannot hold a "position".  I did get to touch hands with some of the wonderful people at Water and Steele and am better for having done so. I am honored that Pappy Geo would mention it. I was further honored to be asked to teach a session at the camp. There are some awesomely talented people in NSI and Datu Worden has a great organizaton. Really, some of these people are extremely good at what they do. If there is any possible way for one to get up to Washington, I highly reccomend it. If you would like to know more about how Datu Worden runs the WMAC or how he goes about certifying people, he would be a good one to ask. He is a straight shooter  (pun intended) and will be honest with you. He, obviously, has no problem speaking his mind. 

Pappy Geo,
  Good to read you here. I haven't been on the forum too much lately, and when I come in what do I see? A friendly NW face, so to speak. I hope you are well. Please say hi to the group for me. I talked with Kelly for a while recently. It was great to hear his voice. He is still rockin'. 
Till later my friend,
Dan Mc


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mao _
> *Paul,
> The short answer is that one can be a part of another org., but cannot hold a "position".  I did get to touch hands with some of the wonderful people at Water and Steele and am better for having done so. I am honored that Pappy Geo would mention it. I was further honored to be asked to teach a session at the camp. There are some awesomely talented people in NSI and Datu Worden has a great organizaton. Really, some of these people are extremely good at what they do. If there is any possible way for one to get up to Washington, I highly reccomend it. If you would like to know more about how Datu Worden runs the WMAC or how he goes about certifying people, he would be a good one to ask. He is a straight shooter  (pun intended) and will be honest with you. He, obviously, has no problem speaking his mind.
> *



Cool Dan, thanks for the response!

I am sure I'll get the chance to experience NSI firsthand at some point. Maybe I'll ask my Fiancee' if we can do some traveling for our honeymoon; like Washington State, California, then PI? I can experience a whole bunch of training then.... Darn it! My plan is foiled! I forgot that she did already put the "no martial art" rule in place for our wedding and honeymoon!   Now...if I can just figure out how to sneak away for a few hours.... %think%


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 22, 2004)

Paul, Tell her your sticks are just for fishing....from what I've heard, you'll need something that thick for those beauties! 

Pappy, Thanks for the invite. Much appreciated.  Its been a while since I've done any good fishin.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Paul, Tell her your sticks are just for fishing....from what I've heard, you'll need something that thick for those beauties!
> 
> Pappy, Thanks for the invite. Much appreciated.  Its been a while since I've done any good fishin.  *



Your forgeting, Bob, that Kate is way smarter then me.

Now, sleeping pills ...... %think% 

:rofl:


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 22, 2004)

I Think  that Dan McConnell is setting a great example of always wanting to learn and grow.

Keep it up Dan!!!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *I am curious still as to what the IMAF, Inc. stance is on participation or instructor listing with another organization.   :asian: *



Paul,

I just came across this.  I talked to Dr. Schea the other day and in our conversation he told me he has no problems with IMAF, Inc. members training with other instructors.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> *I Think  that Dan McConnell is setting a great example of always wanting to learn and grow.
> 
> Keep it up Dan!!! *



:cheers: 



> Paul,
> 
> I just came across this. I talked to Dr. Schea the other day and in our conversation he told me he has no problems with IMAF, Inc. members training with other instructors.
> 
> ...



Thats good for all of us to know (heh...now I don't feel like such a moron for bringing it up  ). I wasn't sure what the situation was. We'll, I knew that IMAF, Inc. welcomed people from other orgs to train with them, so I was pretty sure that they were O.K. with their people training with other instructors from other groups. What I didn't know was whether or not you could actually be members of other orgs while holding a position, or being a member of the IMAF, Inc. Furthermore, I didn't know what the status of "associate instructor" was...whether that was considered a position or not.

My confusion caused me to ask, yet as an afterthought (after I read what I wrote later) I realized that my asking could have been seen as me trying to stir up trouble, or could have stirred up trouble regardless of what my intentions were.

It seems that everything is a-o.k, though!


----------



## Liam_G (Jan 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mao _
> * I was further honored to be asked to teach a session at the camp.  *



As I was honored to be your uke for that teaching session ... It was great getting to meet you, touching hands, and learning from you.  

I'm very glad you made it out to the Northwest, Guro Dan, and I hope to catch up with you again one of these days ... maybe I'll shoot over to Columbus sometime ...

Respectfully,
Liam


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jan 24, 2004)

Good conversation! I enjoy seeing fellow Arnis folks getting along. Just want to take a second to mention that the highly talented Jinile Presas is the person who redesigned Datu Kelly's website. -Andrew


----------



## Mao (Jan 24, 2004)

Palasut,
Thank you. I'll get worried if I ever feel like I've stopped learning. As you know, there's always more, and always room for improvement.


Liam,
It is nice to read your voice.  I truely enjoyed working with you as "my good priend". I hope to see you again soon.
Till then my friend,
Dan


----------



## Pappy Geo (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey Guys,

For those of you who have visited Datu Worden's website, have any of you listened to any of Kelly's radio talk show "On the edge" streamed onto the website?

www.kellyworden.com


----------



## Mao (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi George,
 I have listened to the Gary O'neil segment. That guy has been through some poop! I hope he is living a more peaceful life now as it sounds. I will be listening to more as I get time to sit for an hour. Perhaps while sitting at the computer.
Till Later,
Dan


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jan 26, 2004)

"On The Edge" is one of my favorite radio shows of all time. It does for martial arts what Dr. Ruth did for s.. (anyone over 30 should remember her). Every show is a gem. Rock on Datu Kelly!


----------



## Pappy Geo (Feb 4, 2004)

Last Saturday's radio show was with Leo Fong, one of Bruce Lee's students. At 75, he still very animate and youthful. 

You should listen to his comments on the track JKD has taken in the last few years. Some may consider his opinions in conflict to what the core group believes. On the same token his thoughts parallel the path of  Renegade JKD.

Go to Kelly's website and click on the show.


----------

